# directory temporanea emerge --sync

## ReDirEct__

Piccola domanda tecnica: mi sapete dire se nella directory della cache di portage ci sono solo i file scaricati tramite emerge --sync? Se così non fosse, sapete dirmi dove posso trovare gli ultimi ebuild scaricati dopo aver eseguito emerge --sync (senaz ausilio di programmi esterni oltre ad emerge)?

----------

## MajinJoko

in /usr/portage/   :Question: 

----------

## ago

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> in /usr/portage/  

 

```
$PORTDIR
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## ReDirEct__

sisi la conosco quella cartella... ma volevo sapere se per caso utilizza qualche directory temporanea dove scarica SOLO gli ebuild che non sono ancora nel portage tree... non so se mi sono spiegato

----------

## ago

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> non so se mi sono spiegato

 

no..

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   non so se mi sono spiegato 
> 
> no..

 

ok allora ci riprovo: alla fine di emerge --sync, tutti gli ebuild scaricati vanno a finire solo in /usr/portge? Oppure c'è qualche directory (tipo una cache o una cartella temporanea) dove l'emerge --sync appena dato mette gli ultimi ebuild appena scaricati (quelli che prima di emerge --sync non erano nel portage tree)? Non so in che altro modo chiederlo  :Razz: 

----------

## k01

è quello che mostra eix-diff, ma tu non vuoi programmi esterni... comunque c'è la directory /usr/portage/metadata/cache magari è lì quello che cerchi

----------

